# Engines



## Luffthanso (27 d ago)

Hi guys,
I hope someone can help me with this.
What is the difference between rb25det and rb25det neo. And what I mean is - how can you tell the difference just by looking at the engine.? Anything specific that would give me idea what engine I’m looking at.??
Thank you very much.


----------

